# My Mantha



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mantha and your family are definitely in my prayers tomorrow. I'm hoping for a benign diagnosis for your girl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sally's mom- I'm so sorry! I hope everything goes well tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Intellectually, I knew this was coming...but Mantha was from my first litter, was my first AKC pointed dog, first Can Ch, and earned two obedience titles,last,year. The heart is broken...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Praying for Mantha. I hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope the splenectomy fixes things... My Emmie had an infarct in her spleen that was noted when she had a pyometra...totally fixed ...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Keeping you and Mantha in my thoughts.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I,am just not ready...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> …. Mantha was from my first litter, was my first AKC pointed dog, first Can Ch, and earned two obedience titles,last,year. The heart is broken...


I can only begin to imagine how much of your heart is wrapped up in her, what a special girl. I will be thinking of you all tomorrow and hoping for best results possible. Praying for your peace of heart.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love her so much


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending hugs and prayers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I will be praying that everything is ok.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoping for the best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I am praying for Mantha and you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and your beloved Mantha.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Mantha. I hope all goes well.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope all goes well, and I know she'll be getting the best care possible.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts for you and Mantha.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thinking of you and Mantha today.
Hoping for a benign path result


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Janice, keeping your Mantha in my thoughts and hoping for the best. I know what you mean about not being ready.

Good luck today and I hope all goes well and uneventful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am worried by your worry! I hope her spleen is completely benign like Emily's. She is such a wonderful golden.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am going to be thinking of you two all day. I hope the surgery goes smoothly and that the tumour is benign.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers for you and your dear girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thinking of your dear gal and hoping for a positive outcome :crossfing


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thinking of you and Mantha and hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## My Kaysea Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

My heart and prayers are with you today for a positive result to a difficult day.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is waking up, but it doesn't look good...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no, I am just seeing this!! Your worry has me sending you & Mantha positive thoughts for the very best outcome for all ...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Mantha and wishing there were some way to ease the pain and worry. Glad she came through the operation ok.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How is she doing now? Hope she is feeling better and you are too. So sorry this is happening.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Mantha.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

None of us are ever "Ready", I am so sorry. Sending you thoughts, prayers, and hugs; I hope surgery is the answer...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Many, _many_ healing and positive thoughts coming to you and Mantha.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just now seeing this, sending many prayers, before I even read past the first page. As I read the next pages, I hope to find good news in them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking positive thoughts Janice....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sad- Mantha and George are the best dogs, and in such wonderful shape. They still love heeling, and working with you. They give you the eyes of love. I am very sad that it didnt look good, and a little bit frightened about what that means. Hoping the best for beautiful Mantha.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Mantha....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Praying very hard for you and Mantha. Please keep us updated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

How is she doing tonight?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am heartbroken for you. My thoughts are with and I am so happy that the surgery went well and she is home now. Praying for positive results. :crossfing


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

This AM, if I didn't know Mantha was sick, I would have thought all was normal. I picked her up at 5:30 and she was bright and alert and ready to go home. When we got home, I gave her a biscuit and she snapped it out of my fingers(normal for her). She eagerly ate dinner. Resented going out on a leash.
She is sleeping but so are the others. The most important thing is that she is not acting painful or uncomfortable. Selfishly when I perceive my dogs are in pain, I cannot continue to watch it... We will see what the pathology shows and then proceed accordingly...my husband who did the surgery did not think it will be a good outcome. For now, we have bought more time with her. My first litter, my first AKC pointed dog, my first Can Ch, and she earned two obedience titles last year at ten! She is now 11 years 8.5 months. I will do right by her when she tells me it is time... Going to radiograph her brother tomorrow to try to be proactive. Where she has remained healthy all her years, her brother has acted and looked old for many years...


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update. It's wonderful to hear that Mantha is comfortable, is feeling much more like her usual self, and that she enjoyed her dinner (and biscuit!).  I'll continue to send lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Keeping you and Mantha in my thoughts for a good report.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad surgery went well and Mantha is home. Hoping for good results.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update - sounds like she is recovering from surgery well  

I really don't think it is selfish to react to your dogs pain and take steps .. I am truly selfish if that is the case .... sending good thoughts for both the pathology reports for Mantha the the radiographs for her brother


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

just read through this and was so relieved with the good news about how she was acting yesterday morning


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad she has snapped back so quickly. Please keep us posted


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping the results come back good and the RAD for her brother as well...continued prayers.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The seven dogs and I all slept together in the family room last night. I covered Mantha with a blanket and she didn't move all night. Her brother slept at my feet on the couch which is highly unusual for him. Emmie slept next to me on the couch. She got up this AM, and was happy to go out and then she ate her breakfast. She is at work with me as is her brother and half sister. Rads for Georgie today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Mantha is doing well this morning.

Prayers her results and her brother's RADs are good as well. 

My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mantha*

Praying for Mantha and her brothers!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm happy to read that she seems to be feeling okay - not in pain. So nice that you can keep her with you all day. Continuing to send positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad Mantha had a good night with all her supporters gathered around her. Continued thoughts for good health and recovery.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> The seven dogs and I all slept together in the family room last night. I covered Mantha with a blanket and she didn't move all night. Her brother slept at my feet on the couch which is highly unusual for him. Emmie slept next to me on the couch. She got up this AM, and was happy to go out and then she ate her breakfast. She is at work with me as is her brother and half sister. Rads for Georgie today.


Sending good thoughts to George for excellent X-rays!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad she seems to be recovering quickly. I hope George has clear x-rays.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Just seeing this thread. Sending prayers and healing positive thoughts for you and your whole gang.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Janice, I've been thinking of you and your pack all day today. Hope Mantha continues to recover well and that George's xrays were a-ok.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope Mantha is continuing to have a good day and appears to be having a good recovery. Any idea of when you will have report back? How did George's X-rays look? Thinking about you all…


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What helps me ( yes, it is all about me) is that Mantha is not acting painful at all... So for that, I am happy. She is eating and wagging... When she got spayed at almost 8, she never missed a beat... She is a very tough girl.. I cannot bear to see my guys in pain...waiting for the results, but not optimistic...for now, she is comfortable and acting like herself and that is all I can ask for... As my husband pointed out, she wasn't acting sick, so hopefully we have more time with her...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm happy to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to read she is acting like her normal self. How did Georgies rads go today?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that her surgery went well and hope everything turns out okay. Hoping that her brothers rads come back okay too.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am glad to hear the surgery went well and Mantha is recovering so well. Sending prayers for good news...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mantha is feeling great...tried to steal her daughter's breakfast this AM. But the best news of ALL! Is that her spleen was read out as benign! Splenic congestion with a possible hematoma!!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome news! Splenic lottery winner Mantha! Same diagnosis my Guinness had.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Janice That is WONDERFUL news... So glad to hear she is doing well and will continue to steal food! YEAH!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That's great! So nice to see some good health news. Any particular issues with life after spleen removal?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What great news!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What fabulous news! I'm so happy for you and your family and Mantha!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy to read of her benign diagnosis. Wish her many happy times ahead for a long time to come.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Wonderful news! I am glad she is feeling good enough to try to steal food.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What awesome news!!! So happy for you both!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh what wonderful, wonderful news!!! I don't even know Mantha and yet feel like dancing that her report is clear   



Sally's Mom said:


> Mantha is feeling great...tried to steal her daughter's breakfast this AM. But the best news of ALL! Is that her spleen was read out as benign! Splenic congestion with a possible hematoma!!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

YAY!!!!! Great news! :dblthumb2


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

SO glad to hear it was good news


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Such wonderful news! So happy to read this!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Such good news. Hooray!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Such a wonderful update, I am so happy for you and Mantha!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What great news. I'm very happy for you.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mantha, myself,and all of her dog relatives have been sleeping downstairs,in the family room. She does not love going upstairs at the moment... My neck and shoulder,are suffering,for it...as I,am sleeping on the couch.... But I am beyond ecstatic that the path report said no cancer.... She neeeds to be in my life much longer....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! The BEST news possible!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news, really pleased for you and Mantha!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

YESSSSS! Awesome news. Go Mantha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So happy to read the great news about Mantha's report!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just found this an my eyes are burning, I'm so relieved and delighted with Mantha's good news! Please give that girl a hug from me and tell her how much we all appreciate her giving us some good news here after when it seem like the majority don't turn out the way we want. Spring is just around the corner and I'm so excited for you that your special girl will be enjoying it with you for another year


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

For you statisticians, what are the odds that two of my seven Goldens would have splenectomies in the past year? One was six, one was over 11.5 years..both were read out as benign. The younger one had a splenic infarct(and a pyometra) and the older one a hematoma... Hopefully, my golden family stays lucky!


----------



## My Kaysea Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Wonderful news! So nice to get positive results when so many are not so.....prayers and good wishes worked I guess. Continued health for your 4-legged family.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love that you took the odds and more than beat them- decimated them. I still feel for you, bc that rollercoaster is no fun.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mantha*



Sally's Mom said:


> Mantha is feeling great...tried to steal her daughter's breakfast this AM. But the best news of ALL! Is that her spleen was read out as benign! Splenic congestion with a possible hematoma!!!!


So glad to hear it was benign!! Kisses to Mantha!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is amazing news! I feel like I finally breathed when I read that. What a relief. Give her some extra hugs and kisses for me tonight. I hope she is with you many, many more years!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news and great job destroying the odds. 

I know you're very relieved!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

In Mantha 's case, hopefully all was read correctly... Emmie is seven months plus out, so I am not worried..


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

When Guinness had a benign result I was concerned for several months that they read it wrong or wrote it wrong so I think that is totally normal for you to have that doubt. Guinness is 1.5yrs post splenectomy now and I had that fear for probably the first year or so.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So very glad to read the good news news. That must be a great relief!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mantha decided to do stairs... And then jumped on my bed and made a nest of my husband's PJ's... She is doing fantastically and I hope that the benign diagnosis is true and that she is ours for a lot longer..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Mantha decided to do stairs... And then jumped on my bed and made a nest of my husband's PJ's... She is doing fantastically and I hope that the benign diagnosis is true and that she is ours for a lot longer..


Just a thought, since your husbands initial reaction was that it looked bad and it seems to have made you question the benign test results...can you send the tissue sample to another lab and have it tested again? Might that give you some peace of mind?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Just a thought, since your husbands initial reaction was that it looked bad and it seems to have made you question the benign test results...can you send the tissue sample to another lab and have it tested again? Might that give you some peace of mind?


Tissue is long gone..but I trust my husband to have taken a representative sample...the specialist who read her ultrasound did not think it was hemangio...Regardless, she has recovered amazingly well...never any pain and never skipped a beat...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Just catching up on this and glad to hear she's doing well!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just checking in... how is she doing now.. pretty much fully recovered?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mantha had a follow up ultrasound on May 19...no cancer was found... Celebrated that she was ok and then thru the night, Emmie had her second fatal liver lobe torsion... Mantha will have another ultrasound in August. If she is ok six months out, fingers crossed, the spleen was read correctly... She is acting great!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Emmie had her second fatal liver lobe torsion... [/QUOTE said:


> I'm sorry the part above has me confused, is Emmie ok?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lennap said:


> I'm sorry the part above has me confused, is Emmie ok?


Me, too. Happy about Mantha, but now concerned about Emmie. I hope she's okay.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope Mantha has a good ultrasound in August. Good thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Emmie passed away.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Emmie passed away.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG I am so very sorry!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your sad loss 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry about Emmie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mantha is with me...still. Emmie was the hard one... Miss her so much..


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Mantha's ultrasound was good. I am so sorry about Emmie. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Mantha celebrated her 12th birthday with brother Georgie not to long ago! They had a great day!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Some more pictures


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lucky Penny! Great photos!! Love them!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

PS Lucky Penny thanks for the post!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Emmie had a second episode with two more liver lobe torsions... The board certified surgeon who did that surgery said she was lucky to survive the first...and while I celebrate Georgie and Mantha being twelve plus and Emmie's mom,Tiki,approaching 10, I have a heart with a huge hole... Emmie was my heart and soul and have so much guilt about her death... In any case I have three senior citizens that I adore...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Will take Mantha for another ultrasound in August... Somewhat academic, but if there looks like there is cancer, I will out her on some meds that inhibit bleeding... Otherwise, hello to more years...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Emmie had such a big part of your heart, it is so hard.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Missing Em every day...I love all of them, but certain ones get in my heart..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

BTW what happened with Em was a freak thing... And not cancer...miss her so much...


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad to hear Mantha continues to do well. I love the pictures - such happy dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Georgie and Mantha are happy dogs... Love them Sooo much but Lucky Penny's Luna is out of Tiki, who was Em's mom.. Tiki loves life and all humans like Em and her daughter Luna has many titles and is a therapy dog..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And today is Luna's third birthday..


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Tiki's gene of loving life and humans gets passed down to all of her decedents. It is my favorite trait of my Lu. It is what made Emmie so special. I want to do a Tiki photo shoot soon!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki will do photo shoot her way... As it is always about her!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I knew about Emmie but somehow missed this about Mantha. I am glad you have her still and biopsy came back benign. Your dogs really seem to like to keep you on your toes. I am sure they all are special to you and it is so hard to see them sick. I have never even seen a lung torsion. Luckily with being in the profession you can act very quickly and try not to beat yourself up about it. You saved both of your dogs..and I know Emmie was grateful when you helped her..even if it meant losing her. Setting them free is a gift. But I hope you have lots more time with Mantha and George!


----------

